# LOTR Fallen Realms New Releases



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

> Here's some news on the new releases now available for pre-order.
> 
> The Golden king is £10 for 1 mini...OUCH....i doubt the foot and mouted possibility because thhere are no rules for him mounted in Wotr, but GW could use this as an excuse in sbg...
> 
> ...


Thanks to Corsair of OR.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Here they are at last! Pictures of the rest of the Fallen Realms release due out in October/November!

Black Guard Commanders:










Black Guard of Barad-dur:










Easterling Commanders:










Haradrim Commanders:










Kardush the Firecaller:










The Golden King










Abrakhan Guard (Direct Only blisters)










Discuss!


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the Black Guard they'll definately be in my army soon . PM me when you get pictures of The Betrayer and The Knight of Umbar please


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They've already been up for ages in another thread a long time ago, but for your ease I'll repost them here:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They can already be found in the main LotR section of the site 

Nothing really interests me, and I've never been too fond of the sculted fire. The Black Guard commanders aren't too bad. Needs some more Galadhrim with lances though =(


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I must say that the Easterlings are my favourite of the lot there, the middle guy is a mage of some kind I assume?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The middle easterling is a War Priest, and my favourite model out of the lot here. 

I must admit, I'm quite dissapointed about this release, the only ones I'm actually interested in are the Easterling and Harad Commanders and although they're a bit unrealistic and out of scale the Abrakhan Guard. And the Wraiths of course, although even then I don't think I'll buy them because they're overpriced (Commanders, £15 for 3 small metal miniatures? Don't think so...).

As for the others, I despise the Tower Guard, those shields are horrible and the way GW have made them somewhat of a mix of Orc, Isengard Uruk-Hai and Mordor Uruk-Hai just looks completely off to me.

The Golden King is way too 300 for me, not liking this one!

Kardush the Firecaller, is horrible as well in my opinion, that fireball is absolutely crap. I reckon he could look semi decent although with the fireball removed.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah think i would remove the fireball and just have him with the "pushing" hand effect - like the harad /east commands tho


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the Black Guard command and troops are very nice
easterlings again very nice
Kardush is meh
the golden king is bleh
and the Abrakhan Guard are ewwwww


----------

